# Lake Waynoka Question



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can someone give me a rundown of this lake? From what I've read online, it seems like a decent crappie lake. Is it open to the public? Is is a 10HP limit?

Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Private, you must own a lot or a house within the property to put a boat on it, or go with someone who has rights to fish it. Its a nice lake and gets beat something fierce by the local anglers who live there. I used to fish it all the time back around 1998-2000 and the fishing had declined steadily from the 10 years before then from what my contact had said. I dont know lately how it fishes but if you lived in the area, it might be worth buying a $500 lot to have access ( youll still have to pay taxes and such and also buy a Boat pass if I remember right) One year we got into large numbers of 15-17" crappies all on bass gear, so the potential is there but towards the end of me fishing there, the majority of the houses that were lakefront had all but removed every weed and stick from the lake and at that point he lake was stocking 10" LM Bass every year and nothing else..the lake management team had no idea how to manage the lake and Ive heard that still seems to be the problem out there.

Anyone else have a more recent idea of whats the fishings been like since then??

Salmonid


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Private, you must own a lot or a house within the property to put a boat on it, or go with someone who has rights to fish it. Its a nice lake and gets beat something fierce by the local anglers who live there. I used to fish it all the time back around 1998-2000 and the fishing had declined steadily from the 10 years before then from what my contact had said. I dont know lately how it fishes but if you lived in the area, it might be worth buying a $500 lot to have access ( youll still have to pay taxes and such and also buy a Boat pass if I remember right) One year we got into large numbers of 15-17" crappies all on bass gear, so the potential is there but towards the end of me fishing there, the majority of the houses that were lakefront had all but removed every weed and stick from the lake and at that point he lake was stocking 10" LM Bass every year and nothing else..the lake management team had no idea how to manage the lake and Ive heard that still seems to be the problem out there.
> 
> Anyone else have a more recent idea of whats the fishings been like since then??
> 
> Salmonid


Pretty much nailed it. I live 3 miles from the front gate and in fact to own a lot just for fishing. There are lots of crappie in there and they are all stunted or something. You cant catch 7" crappie in numbers. Keepers are far and few between. There are shad in there but i think its the gizzards and there huge. Not a weed in the freakin place any more. It used to be one hell of a lake, even had lilly pads in some areas but the "Lake board" is over run with nothing but yuppys that just want it to be a big a$$ swimming pool for rich weekenders to run there run about boats in. There is pretty good bass fishing there still but crappie on the other hand, yeah you can get them but 9 out of 10 fish are paper thin and 6-7" long. We have gotten into a few good ones biggest one my buddy got on his first cast he made at the lake and was 17.5"er. Freaking monster fish. So there are some good ones in there still.


----------

